

The MIT Mood Meter - kdivvela
http://kdivvela.posterous.com/the-mit-mood-meter

======
zipstudio
Seems like there is a missing component: Frowning. When the lowest mood
available is "calm," it feel like it's missing half the picture...

~~~
snikolov
That's exactly what I thought. I stood there for half a minute looking
incredibly silly trying to make it frown. My guess would be that frowns are
more subtle and harder to detect.

------
a-priori
Cute idea... but really this isn't measuring MIT's mood, but it's sociability.
When people are alone, they tend to have a neutral expression regardless of
their mood. This is also true in public but non-social situations like sitting
on a bus or subway. Conversely, in North American culture anyway (and probably
others, especially many European cultures), people tend to smile when they're
talking with one another -- again, regardless of mood.

------
awm
Theres another one in the stata center. Seeing it alone made me smile :)

------
mdpm
I thought what I'd do was, I'd pretend to be one of those deaf-mutes

------
ryanwanger
I assumed that this was going to be gathered from twitter and facebook
statuses, then shown as an overall average of the current mood.

